# JAPAN



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

This picture depicts the japanese people very well. It shows their honor and respect. 









Incredibly patient: People queue for water in Sendai two days after the earthquake and tsunami struck

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-10k-missing-Minami-Sanrik.html#ixzz1GaoXQbwi

There's no looting going on at all.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Compare that to the way things were done during Katrina.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

^no kidding. this pic would look like an anthill that just got stepped on if it were Katrina.


----------



## depthfinder (Mar 1, 2011)

My wife is from Japan and still has most of her familly still over there.They are dealing with it MUCH different than the people of LA delt with Katrina.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Is your wife's family OK?


----------



## depthfinder (Mar 1, 2011)

They live in sendai bout 2 hours away from tokyo. They are having black outs now. And the earthquakes won't stop. But their all doing fine.Japanees people are and will handle this VERRY different than americans.Its there culture.There verry proud and orginized.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Just finished a good part of Matthew. LOOK IN TO "Matthew 27-4" nation will rise against nation kingdom against kingdom,there will be fammons and earthquakes. read this last week. this is all happening now.... god bless them. they showed the video in slo motion and you can see a child being washed away.....


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

People went crazy with Katrina. Even as far up north la as I live. Nice to see theres still some order.


----------



## Timmi (Dec 8, 2010)

*Actually, that is the tribulation*

Don't want to get into a Bible controversy, but Jesus was speaking of a period called "tribulation" before His return.He will come to get his followers before that.After people vanish from all over the world, those incidents will happen. Many have noticed the Japanese being so respectful, it is their lifestyle. Other places, such as the Katrina disaster mentioned, many of those impacted were already getting assistance and considered it their right to take whatever they wanted.


Roboquad said:


> Just finished a good part of Matthew. LOOK IN TO "Matthew 27-4" nation will rise against nation kingdom against kingdom,there will be fammons and earthquakes. read this last week. this is all happening now.... god bless them. they showed the video in slo motion and you can see a child being washed away.....


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

The real test for the Japanese people is still in front of them. Their economy has almost completely stopped. No jobs, no money, no food. Disease is on the way as the undiscovered bodies decompose. They are staring at Hell's doorstep.


----------

